# I need middle name ideas for Selena!



## CM Punk

I'm secretly hoping that my first baby will be a girl, but I know I'll fall in love with whatever God has planned for us :)

I've always wanted to name my baby girl Selena, but I'm having a little difficulty choosing a middle name. I'd like something that kind of flows beautifully. I'm open to any and all suggestions though!

Thanks in advance :kiss:


----------



## JJKCB

Selena Lough - just flows really well

classics:

Selena May
Selena Rose
Selena Marie
Selena Louise
Selena Jayne
Selena Lynn

other more funky suggestions:

Selena Brody
Selena Collette
Selena Jett
Selena Anita
Selena Bo 
Selena Kit


----------



## grace10209

Selena Grace
Selena Claire
Selena Danielle 
Selena Reece


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Selena Eve
Selena Isabel
Selena Sky
Selena Lily
Selena Marie


----------



## pippi_89

I instantly thought *Selina Nicole*. No idea why!

Selina Marie
Selina Danielle
Selina Elizabeth
Selina Catherine/Kathryn (however you want to spell it)
Selina Raquelle
Selina Christine


----------



## bumblebeexo

Selena Rose
Selena May
Selena Joy
Selena Marie
Selena Lauren
Selena Louise
Selena Rebecca
Selena Willow
Selena Belle
Selena Katherine


----------

